# Jamestown Reservoir Report



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fished all day Saturday with 7 guys and we ended up with 13 walleyes(2 keepers) 1 crappie, around 18'. It was a slow bite and the fish were finiky. Had the camera down there and they would come up to the jig and then turn around. Pink glow lures worked the best 75% of walleyes caught on that color.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I caught 8 walleyes yesterday in the afternoon. None of them made the slot. Lots of houses going out, been a pretty rough winter from everyone I've talked to out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Went fishing for the first time this year (May 19). Hit the Jamestown Reservoir at 3:00 pm and thought we would have an evening bite. We threw everything but the kitchen sink at them, from the dam to Smokey's landing and not a bite. You would think it was the dead sea.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

38 walleyes ( 4 keepers) 12 crappies 7 smallies....man what a good weekend. Most caught on Sunday.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Mav what were you using? Were you on the north half of the lake? I've had good luck this time of year cranking and pulling bouncers with crawlers up by Smokey's.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

spinners and leeches worked the best but they were hitting everytning on Sunday. I wasn't as far as smokeys, and on the east side.


----------

